# Seamlessly moving our shop to a POD service.



## typographyshop (May 5, 2008)

Hello there, 

After four years of dealing with fulfillment and stocking nightmares and thousands of trips to the Post Office, I'm happily transitioning my shop to concentrate on brick and mortar retailers and flash sale sites for the time being.

Having sold to 36 countries I don't want to lose the ability to find and serve customers around the world, so I need to choose the right print on demand/fulfillment service. My profits will be a fraction of direct sales, but perhaps it will bring a wider audience than we had in the long run.

I'm wondering if anyone could give me some advice about which service would allow us to have our own shop, free of "you might also like" images from dozens of competitors. Are there any that allow you a seamless operation with a fully branded shop that does not get lost in a sea of others? Or is that wishful thinking?

Having spent four years massaging and cultivating a brand identity, with a loyal following, I'm concerned that this will appear to be a step backwards. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi

Take a look at www.shirtcrowd.com 

When you signup you are given your own independent store with a unique URL, I think that is what you are looking for. They also have a marketplace gallery but it's up to you if you want to be part of that.


----------

